# bit sharpping for "Work Sharp"



## dmmflys (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anyone created a jig or know if there is one commercially available for shaping drill bits on the Work Sharp W3000 or the W2000? I am thinking about buying a Drill Doctor however I would rather save a bit and just make/buy a jig for the Work Sharp system. Any feed back would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Buy the Drill Doctor. It is purpose designed to sharpen your bits. Really like mine and use it a lot.


----------



## dmmflys (Nov 2, 2011)

Viking 
What model do you have cuz I've heard good and bad bout Drill Doctor.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I have had mine for about 4-5 years and think it is model 300. As long as you get your bit set correctly in the holder and don't rush it (overheat bit) it will give a good result. I would like the Model 750X, at some point, since it can sharpen bits up to 3/4" and mine is limited to 1/2".

Look on Amazon as you can get the 350X (upgraded version of mine) for about $50 or the 500X for about $100.

We also have the Worksharp 3000 and think you would spend a lot of time trying to rig it to accurately sharpen round drill bits.

Good luck!


----------



## otherguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Drill Doctor would be my first choice as well.


----------

